# Christina Aguilera – Indiz für eine Brust-OP?



## Mandalorianer (10 Dez. 2010)

*Christina Aguilera – Indiz für eine Brust-OP?​*

Die Spekulationen, ob sich Christina Aguilera die Brust vergrößern ließ, fangen aktuell von vorn an. Schon seit Jahren wird gemutmaßt, dass sie der Natur auf die Sprünge geholfen hat. Allerdings bestätigte oder dementierte die Sängerin eine OP aber bis heute nicht.

In letzter Zeit hat X-Tina sichtbar an Gewicht zugelegt, ihr Dekolleté wuchs natürlich mit. Auslöser der neuen Diskussion um eine Brust-OP ist aber eine andere Tatsache. Als Christina jetzt in Tokio ihren neuen Film „Burlesque“ promotete, richteten sich viele Augen weniger auf ihr breites Grinsen, als vielmehr auf eine ihrer Achseln. 

Als sie während der Pressekonferenz ihren Fans winkte, konnte man eine deutliche Narbe in der Achselhöhle ihres rechten Armes erkennen. Experten sehen darin ein mögliches Indiz für eine Brustvergrößerung.

Wenn Implantate transaxillär, also über die Achselhöhle, eingesetzt werden, lassen sich Narben direkt an der Brust vermeiden. Zurück bleibt dafür eine ca. 3 cm lange Narbe in der Achselregion, wie bei Christina. Der endgültige Beweis für die spekulierte Brust-OP?

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2010)

vielleicht kneift da auch nur das Deo  :thx:


----------



## illidan (10 Dez. 2010)

jo, schon ein ziemlich deultiches indiz.

zumal sie ja schon früher riesen brüste, im verhältnis zu ihrer sonst sehr schmächtigen figur hatte.


----------



## maxxlaxx (10 Dez. 2010)

Schaut Euch doch mal Bilder der jüngeren Christina an, damit erübrigt sich jede Diskussion ob oder nicht.


----------

